# Fun kid pictures



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Seen posts like this before and it's fun to look at.... post your fun pics.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww how cute....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I love it when you can capture a picture like that!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute....I'll post fun pics!....when I get some


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute! I'll have to dig some up later when I have time!
Here is one though, that just makes me laugh! My son's little guy, Junior couldn't figure out how to get to me so he was pawing the air and making faces LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

They are so cute I could cry!!!!!! I love kid pics!!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol! Say cheese!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Family portrait


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL That reminds me of seeing parents at a portrait studio 'making' their kids take a photo when they are protesting LOL Looks like mama is back there saying 'smile for the camera' trying to encourage her baby lol


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

My little Monster boy will be two weeks old on Saturday


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thelma cleaning my wheel barrow out. LOL!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

^ :rofl:


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Just got here, looks like fun. Here are a few pics of my herd.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

We are using a gentle giant pure Saanen as a herd sire. Next we are keeping all the does from a variety of large, healthy does, some Spanish, Savannah, Boer x Nubian, Kiko and Alpine. Our plan is to bring in a Kiko x Savannah buckling to cover this first generation of big doelings. Basically building a big, hardy, healthy brush clearing animal.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

russellp said:


> Just got here, looks like fun. Here are a few pics of my herd.


Wow that buck has a nice set of horns on him!!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

oxhilldairy said:


> Wow that buck has a nice set of horns on him!!!


Yeah, they are now about 30".


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Last ones a cow but i love that pick of him :'D


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

russellp said:


> Yeah, they are now about 30".


Wooooo he's a large goat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ruby being cute...  She's good at that.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

This is my brand new doeling, Lily. She is half Saanen half Kiko.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

This is what we are trying to build. He was huge, in this pic he is only 3 weeks old. His dam is a really big Alpine and he is already half her length and height. We sold him to a church camp for young people in Alabama. They are going to whether him and use him as a pack animal for youth hiking trips. Can you imagine a better life for a buck?


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the latest pic of my buck.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

oxhilldairy said:


> Last ones a cow but i love that pick of him :'D


Ha ha, you let goats in the house too. I took a premie home to bottle feed on Super Bowl night. We were having friends over and my wife was not amused, but as usual the goat was the hit of the party.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

russellp said:


> This is the latest pic of my buck.


Where are you located? What the heck do you feed him!?!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

russellp said:


> Ha ha, you let goats in the house too. I took a premie home to bottle feed on Super Bowl night. We were having friends over and my wife was not amused, but as usual the goat was the hit of the party.


Kids are always welcome in the house as long as they behave  unless mom kicks um out


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

oxhilldairy said:


> Where are you located? What the heck do you feed him!?!


We are in the southeastern corner of Tennessee. We have 30 acres of free browse for the herd. We are clearing the property to plant hybrid poplars. He eats some hay during the winter, a small amount of sweet feed and pretty much whatever he can find on the property.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

russellp said:


> We are in the southeastern corner of Tennessee. We have 30 acres of free browse for the herd. We are clearing the property to plant hybrid poplars. He eats some hay during the winter, a small amount of sweet feed and pretty much whatever he can find on the property.


If you wear closer to
Me i would ask if he could breed my doe this fall but thats way to far he's a gorgeous boy


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks. I never considered putting him out there like that, but he does throw about 70% does.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Her are his does this spring.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sister time


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

russellp said:


> Thanks. I never considered putting him out there like that, but he does throw about 70% does.


Why do you make me love him more when you know i cant have him!?!? You should stud him out just be suer the does are clean! Hes not reg is he?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ruby being cute...  She's good at that.


I love your Ruby so much  send her here!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

oxhilldairy said:


> Why do you make me love him more when you know i cant have him!?!? You should stud him out just be suer the does are clean! Hes not reg is he?


No he isn't registered, it was $75 more for papers. Papers, we don't need no stinking papers.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Keeping warm before show time, showing off the moves and being naughty. LOL!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Does my house make my butt look big?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Having a good cuddle with Thomas in the shed in my PJs


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Matty saying, "gimme a hug".


----------

